
Fossil Group to Buy Wearable Maker Misfit for $260M - matco11
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2015/11/12/fossil-group-to-buy-misfit-for-260-million/
======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/12/9725478/fossil-group-
acqu...](http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/12/9725478/fossil-group-acquires-
wearable-maker-misfit-260-million), which points to this.

